# What is the Best Place To Rent Beach Gear From?



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 15, 2016)

For our trip to Maui in August, the kids have told me they want to rent, snorkeling gear, chairs, umbrella, boogie boards and I'm looking to get a recommendation for a company that will drop off and pick up at my resort...

What do most of you do that have young adults, 21 and 18 when you go to Maui?


----------



## Luanne (Feb 15, 2016)

We have rented snorkel gear from Snorkel Bob's.  I don't know if they drop off and pick up, but I'd think you'd want to go into the shop to get fitted properly.  Snorkel Bob's has locations on all of the islands.

http://snorkelbob.com/maui-store-locations/

For the other beach supplies we check to see if the resort has them available. Some do, at no fee, for their guests.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 15, 2016)

I recall from a previous post that you will be staying at the SOK.  If you walk across the street, there is a small shopping center and a Boss Frog's rental place.  They rent by the day or by the week.  Reasonable rates.  Since it is so close, it is really convenient for drop off.  

If you are really a big planner, consider pre-checking their weekly prices versus just buying a cheaper set at Costco (by the airport).


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 15, 2016)

We also use Boss Frogs - check the tourist magazine that the car rental place gives you for discount coupons.

With the amount of equipment you want, I don't think buying everything is feasible - it will be cheaper to rent.


----------



## crf450x (Feb 15, 2016)

I have used Sara at

http:// www.babyrentalsmaui.com/product/beach-package/


many times. She delivers and picks up directly to and from the resort.  Very convenient.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 15, 2016)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I recall from a previous post that you will be staying at the SOK.  If you walk across the street, there is a small shopping center and a Boss Frog's rental place.  They rent by the day or by the week.  Reasonable rates.  Since it is so close, it is really convenient for drop off.
> 
> If you are really a big planner, consider pre-checking their weekly prices versus just buying a cheaper set at Costco (by the airport).



Thanks, your right, I'm staying at SOK...I appreciate the tip...

My hubby just found a company online that has internet specials and their name is "The Snorkel Store" has anyone rented from them before?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 15, 2016)

crf450x said:


> I have used Sara at
> 
> http:// www.babyrentalsmaui.com/product/beach-package/
> 
> ...



Ohhh, that Beach Package looks sweet...thanks


----------



## crf450x (Feb 15, 2016)

I would also get the noblow umbrella  buddy. It's basically a bag you fill with sand attached to a leash you tie to the umbrella so it doesn't blow inside out or blow away and spear someone.  There have been many times we were the only ones on the beach with umbrellas because everyone else's umbrella were turning inside out and blowing away


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 15, 2016)

crf450x said:


> I would also get the noblow umbrella  buddy. It's basically a bag you fill with sand attached to a leash you tie to the umbrella so it doesn't blow inside out or blow away and spear someone.  There have been many times we were the only ones on the beach with umbrellas because everyone else's umbrella were turning inside out and blowing away



Do they places that rent gear, rent these or do I need to purchase this and bring with me...thanks great suggestion.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 15, 2016)

So true - a light weight umbrella will either blow away, or turn wrong side out.  Don't get an umbrella, unless you can get a heavy one.  A small beach type tent actually works better.


----------



## crf450x (Feb 15, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Do they places that rent gear, rent these or do I need to purchase this and bring with me...thanks great suggestion.


They don't rent the noblws.  I have been using these for the past few years and use it with the tommy bahama umbrellas. No problems even in the strongest of Tradewinds of which they are usually pretty consistent in the kaanapali area where we usually stay.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 15, 2016)

crf450x said:


> They don't rent the noblws.  I have been using these for the past few years and use it with the tommy bahama umbrellas. No problems even in the strongest of Tradewinds of which they are usually pretty consistent in the kaanapali area where we usually stay.



Where do you purchase the noblws at to attach to the umbrella's?   thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 15, 2016)

Before you purchase them, I'd ask the rental place what they offer.  The big screws that screw deep into the sand work well too.


----------



## crf450x (Feb 15, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Where do you purchase the noblws at to attach to the umbrella's?   thanks



You can find the noblo umbrella buddy on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Noblo-Umbrella-Buddy-Simple-Beach-Anchor/dp/B00AJQUU7I

I purchased several of them from http://babyhalfoff.com/noblo-umbrella-anchor
but it appears that they are sold out of them.  The Tommy Bahama umbrellas have a screw in base that goes into the sand, but with the trade winds that alone is not usually enough.  Having an umbrella on the beach while sitting on some beach chairs makes a world of difference and worth not only the price for the weekly rental but when we are on the same island for longer than a week, definitely worth the purchase price directly from Costco.


----------



## pspercy (Feb 16, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> For our trip to Maui in August, the kids have told me they want to rent, snorkeling gear, chairs, umbrella, boogie boards and I'm looking to get a recommendation for a company that will drop off and pick up at my resort...
> 
> What do most of you do that have young adults, 21 and 18 when you go to Maui?


We like Maui Dive Shop.
http://www.mauidiveshop.com


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 16, 2016)

pspercy said:


> We like Maui Dive Shop.
> http://www.mauidiveshop.com



Thanks, I had not heard of this place.


----------



## n777lt (Feb 17, 2016)

pspercy said:


> We like Maui Dive Shop.
> http://www.mauidiveshop.com



If it matters to you, I think Maui Dive Shop carries better equipment than Boss Frogs.  Maui Dive Shop used to have a location in the Lahaina Gateway (shopping center across the highway from teh Cannery [Safeway, Longs Drugs, etc.]) but now the closest to Kaanapali is in the Kahana shopping center. They have 3 other locations on Maui as well.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 19, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> We also use Boss Frogs - check the tourist magazine that the car rental place gives you for discount coupons.
> 
> With the amount of equipment you want, I don't think buying everything is feasible - it will be cheaper to rent.



Denise,  That is what I thought, I want to be on the beach watching while the kids snorkel and I want to do it sitting on a chair vs sand and not getting sunburnt in the process....thanks for all of the help.


----------



## klpca (Feb 20, 2016)

n777lt said:


> If it matters to you, I think Maui Dive Shop carries better equipment than Boss Frogs.  Maui Dive Shop used to have a location in the Lahaina Gateway (shopping center across the highway from teh Cannery [Safeway, Longs Drugs, etc.]) but now the closest to Kaanapali is in the Kahana shopping center. They have 3 other locations on Maui as well.



We like Maui Dive shop too. Their process seems much quicker than the other places. And I agree - the gear is nicer. We use the Kahana Gateway location.


----------



## Kel (Feb 21, 2016)

It would be less expensive and more convenient to purchase the equipment than to rent it.  You want to buy your own snorkel gear – not rent.  You want to make sure you have a mask that fits properly and I wouldn’t want to use a snorkel that others have used.  You can buy that at home and have it for many trips.  A mask, snorkel and fins don’t take that much room in a suitcase.

Sometimes resorts have beach chairs you can use.  Or, you can buy inexpensive beach chairs, umbrellas and boogie boards for everyone at Wal-Mart or Costco.  

Have fun!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 1, 2016)

Would Costco be a good place to purchase a snorkel set from?



Kel said:


> It would be less expensive and more convenient to purchase the equipment than to rent it.  You want to buy your own snorkel gear – not rent.  You want to make sure you have a mask that fits properly and I wouldn’t want to use a snorkel that others have used.  You can buy that at home and have it for many trips.  A mask, snorkel and fins don’t take that much room in a suitcase.
> 
> Sometimes resorts have beach chairs you can use.  Or, you can buy inexpensive beach chairs, umbrellas and boogie boards for everyone at Wal-Mart or Costco.
> 
> Have fun!


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 1, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Would Costco be a good place to purchase a snorkel set from?





Yes, I just picked up one of the US Divers sets they have for an upcoming trip.  I've also purchased at Big5 if you have any of those stores nearby, they carry the US Divers brand also.  At Big5 you can replace just a mask or tube, Costco only sells full sets, I find the fins last a lot longer than mask/tube.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 1, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> For our trip to Maui in August, the kids have told me they want to rent, snorkeling gear, chairs, umbrella, boogie boards and I'm looking to get a recommendation for a company that will drop off and pick up at my resort...
> 
> What do most of you do that have young adults, 21 and 18 when you go to Maui?



We were at Kaanapali Beach Club last month and there wasn't much beach left. I hope the tides bring back some of the sand by August. Here's where the beach used to be at the public access next to KBC.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 1, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> Yes, I just picked up one of the US Divers sets they have for an upcoming trip.  I've also purchased at Big5 if you have any of those stores nearby, they carry the US Divers brand also.  At Big5 you can replace just a mask or tube, Costco only sells full sets, I find the fins last a lot longer than mask/tube.



I don't have any Big 5's in our state, but thank you for the info on Costco....


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 1, 2016)

artringwald said:


> We were at Kaanapali Beach Club last month and there wasn't much beach left. I hope the tides bring back some of the sand by August. Here's where the beach used to be at the public access next to KBC.



That is a bummer, is KBC near SOK?


----------



## artringwald (Apr 1, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> That is a bummer, is KBC near SOK?



KBC is about 2 miles south of SOK. We also went to south Maui and Keawakapu Beach was fine, maybe because it's further from the big waves that were coming in from the north.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 1, 2016)

artringwald said:


> KBC is about 2 miles south of SOK. We also went to south Maui and Keawakapu Beach was fine, maybe because it's further from the big waves that were coming in from the north.



Thanks so much, I had no idea they were so close to each other


----------



## pspercy (Apr 2, 2016)

artringwald said:


> We were at Kaanapali Beach Club last month and there wasn't much beach left. I hope the tides bring back some of the sand by August. Here's where the beach used to be at the public access next to KBC.


It comes back!
I've seen it worse than that, it's mostly seaonal I think.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50F using Tapatalk


----------

